# for you prog/djent/metal fans....



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

some of the bands ive been into recently...

animals as leaders
scale the summit
tesseract
karnivool
sithu aye
plini
wide eyes

couple with vocals, but mostly instrumental. alot of good tunes to drive to.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

good bands


----------

